# Chin width is incredibly underrated



## lilhorizontal32 (Apr 22, 2021)

chad trait and looks mogger af. especially when it tapers into defined cheekbones.

I would go as far as to say that chin width is even more important than chin height.

a lot of these guys dont have much chin height but have amazing chins. also chins can often be too tall, but I rarely see chins too wide, if at all (feel free to show me otherwise)

















want my chin to look like this ngl. anyone know if increasing chin width via genio is a good idea? and if so, how much width can be gained?


----------



## Mongrelcel (Apr 22, 2021)

Your chin must match your overall "look" - cant have wide square chin as a prettyboy


----------



## pizza (Apr 22, 2021)

bump,with my knowledge i think chim implants are better for width


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Apr 22, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> Your chin must match your overall "look" - cant have wide square chin as a prettyboy


dont see why not.

being a prettyboy is more about collagen, hair, and make up/angle-frauding. the guys I posted could've easily been prettyboys in their teens/early 20s if they wanted to


----------



## pizza (Apr 22, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> being a prettyboy is more about collagen, hair, and make up/angle-frauding. the guys I posted could've easily been prettyboys in their teens/early 20s if they wanted to


dont forgot jbw


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Apr 22, 2021)

pizza said:


> dont forgot jbw


goes without saying jfl


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 22, 2021)

looking at these pics made me realize how important it is. Is there anythin you can do to make it wider?


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Apr 22, 2021)

Toska said:


> looking at these pics made me realize how important it is. Is there anythin you can do to make it wider?


I think genio can help. but not sure if it will give you ideal width, especially if you have a shit base to start with


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 22, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> I think genio can help. but not sure if it will give you ideal width, especially if you have a shit base to start with


can i PM you a pic of my chin and you tell me if i have a good base or not


----------



## pizza (Apr 22, 2021)

Toska said:


> looking at these pics made me realize how important it is. Is there anythin you can do to make it wider?


implants, rotative genio, bonesmashing (maybe)


----------



## pizza (Apr 22, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> I think genio can help. but not sure if it will give you ideal width, especially if you have a shit base to start with


better for projection than width


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Apr 22, 2021)

Toska said:


> can i PM you a pic of my chin and you tell me if i have a good base or not


sure. but im no expert haha


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Apr 22, 2021)

Over for my cone chin


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Apr 22, 2021)

apparently not only can genio NOT add width, but it actually DECREASES chin width

and the only way to get a wider chin is through a chin implant

brutal eppleypill


----------



## thecel (Apr 22, 2021)

Is it better to have a wide, short chin or a narrow, tall chin?


----------



## StrangerDanger (Apr 22, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> apparently not only can genio NOT add width, but it actually DECREASES chin width
> 
> and the only way to get a wider chin is through a chin implant
> 
> brutal eppleypill


T Shaped Genioplasty can widen the chin. MSDO and IMDO aswell I am pretty sure








Intraoperative view of T-shaped genioplasty (A) Horizontal widening and...


Download scientific diagram | Intraoperative view of T-shaped genioplasty (A) Horizontal widening and vertical lengthening was performed with an iliac bone graft after T-shaped osteotomy. (B) Horizontal shortening and vertical lengthening was performed with an angle bone graft after T-shaped...




www.researchgate.net


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Apr 22, 2021)

thecel said:


> Is it better to have a wide, short chin or a narrow, tall chin?
> 
> View attachment 1102914
> View attachment 1102916


the one on the right looks better. the left looks like the result of a medical condition

mirin morph skills tho


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Apr 22, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> T Shaped Genioplasty can widen the chin. MSDO and IMDO aswell I am pretty sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never heard of T Shaped Genioplasty. could it be performed by a regular maxfax?


----------



## nastynas (Apr 22, 2021)

quick filler job and it's done


----------



## StrangerDanger (Apr 22, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> never heard of T Shaped Genioplasty. could it be performed by a regular maxfax?


I don't know actually since it's not a common procedure


----------



## CursedOne (Apr 22, 2021)

For chin with I would just get filler, no need to cut your face open. placing filler in chin or lower third in general isnt dangerous at all.


----------



## R@m@ (Apr 22, 2021)

thecel said:


> Is it better to have a wide, short chin or a narrow, tall chin?
> 
> View attachment 1102914
> View attachment 1102916


tall and slightly less wide than the left is ideal


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Apr 22, 2021)

nastynas said:


> quick filler job and it's done





CursedOne said:


> For chin with I would just get filler, no need to cut your face open. placing filler in chin or lower third in general isnt dangerous at all.


I want a permanent solution + getting fillers all the time is expensive

and fillers migrate and cause bone resorption (not sure how it compares to an implant though)

plus I've heard fillers are dangerous?


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Apr 22, 2021)

R@m@ said:


> tall and slightly less wide than the left is ideal


yeah the left one is slightly overdone. but I don't think it should get too much taller, maybe 5-15% or so max


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Apr 23, 2021)

Lordmadness legit got a supermodel like chin after his bimax + semi-chinwing:

before:










after:



--> this photo especially looks a 10/10 lower third to me


----------



## Deleted member 13335 (Apr 23, 2021)

My chin is relatively wide but that makes me look like an ogre


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Apr 23, 2021)

johnpop said:


> My chin is relatively wide but that makes me look like an ogre


how wide are we talking tho?

like this?






and yeah it doesnt look anywhere near as nice without hollow cheeks


----------



## Deleted member 13335 (Apr 23, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> how wide are we talking tho?
> 
> like this?
> 
> ...


I have never had hollow cheeks because of slav genetics no matter how much bf I had


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Apr 23, 2021)

You cannot go overboard with chin fillers or implants because your chin can't be wider than your mouth. Have to be careful with this.


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Apr 26, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> chad trait and looks mogger af. especially when it tapers into defined cheekbones.
> 
> I would go as far as to say that chin width is even more important than chin height.
> 
> ...


Bump


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Apr 26, 2021)

I started to think a good lower third is all about a square and wide chin i have very strong jaw but because of my pointy chin my lower third is normie tier


----------



## pizza (Apr 26, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> I started to think a good lower third is all about a square and wide chin i have very strong jaw but because of my pointy chin my lower third is normie tier


everything matters,a squared chin with shit mid mandible is a failo but better than a recessed chin like mine


----------



## BradAniston (Apr 26, 2021)

Yes and no
It doesn't match everybody.
Ideally, your chin should be as wide as your mouth.
Often, it makes the face look more heavy/ogre.


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Apr 26, 2021)

pizza said:


> everything matters,a squared chin with shit mid mandible is a failo but better than a recessed chin like mine


Squared chin and shit mandible is good imo


----------



## Deleted member 10330 (Apr 26, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> chad trait and looks mogger af. especially when it tapers into defined cheekbones.
> 
> I would go as far as to say that chin width is even more important than chin height.
> 
> ...


Bonesmash


----------



## Lolcel (Apr 27, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> I think genio can help. but not sure if it will give you ideal width, especially if you have a shit base to start with


Bimax would help with that , ig?


----------



## Soalian (Apr 28, 2021)

Can't a pointed chin be better and more aesthetic, if your goal is to prettyboymax?


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (May 5, 2021)

nastynas said:


> quick filler job and it's done


bro check my


CursedOne said:


> For chin with I would just get filler, no need to cut your face open. placing filler in chin or lower third in general isnt dangerous at all.


is chin filler the least risky for migration?


----------



## CursedOne (May 5, 2021)

Genki said:


> bro check my
> 
> is chin filler the least risky for migration?


filler in chin cant migrate.


----------



## Mastermind (May 5, 2021)

Underrated? How?
Large mandible with tall wide chin (diamond shaped skull) is the bare minimum requirement of good looks.


----------



## Deleted member 10330 (May 5, 2021)

Mastermind said:


> Underrated? How?
> Large mandible with tall wide chin (diamond shaped skull) is the bare minimum requirement of good looks.


----------



## homo_faber (May 5, 2021)




----------



## AscendingHero (May 15, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> IMDO aswell I am pretty sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Are you sure? Insane lifefuel if true*


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (May 15, 2021)

All mogged by orb.

Reminder that orb is a PSL god since he beat Barrett in a mog battle thread.


----------



## Zenturio (Jun 4, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> filler in chin cant migrate.


Why not? What about jaw fillers?


----------

